# Meter Pole Specs



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's an AHJ / POCO thing.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Check with your POCO / AJH for ths details ..

And the POCO will generally tell ya where the best spot put the post ( they like to keep it close as possible.. ) and somecase it will need backguy'ed depend on distance..


----------

